# Aal angeln



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

Hi Leute , hat dieses jahr scho einer auf Aal geangelt?;+


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo!
Nein dieses Jahr noch nicht!


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich wollte eigendlich Karfreitag los aber das wetter soll wohl nicht so toll werden .was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich würde sagen es ist einfach noch zu kalt.
Wenn wir mal ne ganze Woche 15 Grad haben und nicht nur einen Tag, dann würde ich sagen, würde es sich mehr lohnen.
Aber ein Versuch ist es immer Wert!!


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich werde es einfach mal versuche in einer teife von ca 1m dürfte das wasser schon warm genug sein


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

An welchem Gewässer angelst du denn???


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

das ist der trintsee der ca.10ha gross und hat keine zuflüsse


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Aha, kenne ich nicht,wo soll der denn liegen?


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Der lieg irgendwo in Brandenburg bei Rathenow


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Achso, das ist dann nicht wirklich in meiner nähe!#h


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wo angelst du denn?


----------



## _Pepe_ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also, wir haben bereits im Januar die ersten Aale gefangen...

Die waren Beifang beim Quappenangeln...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich angel hauptsächlich am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und an der Lippe!


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich gehe mal davon aus das deine aale beifang waren aber warst du schon hauptsächlich auf aal?


----------



## _Pepe_ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Beifang klar, hab ich ja geschrieben... Aber speziell los war ich noch nicht, wird sich aber demnächst ändern...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ähm,Breitkopf wen meinst du denn jetzt?Also wenn du mit dem Beifang mich ansprechen wolltest, antworte ich da jetzt einfach mal drauf.
Also als Beifang würde ich das jetzt nicht werten.
Wenn man z.b. im Datteln-Hamm-Kanal im Sommer Nachtangeln macht und einen Tauwurm drauf tut,ist es keine Seltenheit das ein Aal beißt.


----------



## blacky6611 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo ich werde es am Karfreitag mal an der elbe versuchen mal sehen was kommt 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Stefan6 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



blacky6611 schrieb:


> Hallo ich werde es am Karfreitag mal an der elbe versuchen mal sehen was kommt
> Gruß Andreas


Elbe lohnt noch nicht,hat gerademal knappe 7°C.Ab 10°C geh ich wieder los#6


----------



## Slimfast (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wo liegt das Gewässer wo du angeln gehst?


----------



## _Pepe_ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Seh ich auch so...

Hab neben dem Plattfischangeln es immernoch auf Aal probiert, FEHLANZEIGE in der Elbe...Noch zu kalt...


----------



## Slimfast (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich suche gute Gewässer bei 51597 könnt ihr mir da helfen


----------



## _Pepe_ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

...puhh...das is ja 'nen bisschen weiter weg...


----------



## blacky6611 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich wolte am Hamburger hafen wo weis ich nochnicht


----------



## Stefan6 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



blacky6611 schrieb:


> ich wolte am Hamburger hafen wo weis ich nochnicht


Den meine ich damit|supergri
Schauste da:  http://grdc.bafg.de/servlet/is/12450/  oder N3 Videotext Seite 183


----------



## Sarein (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich schätze, dass der Aal durch den milden Winter jetzt schon in kleinen Teichen oder Bächen wach ist. In großen Gewässern wird er wohl noch sehr träge sein.


----------



## Slimfast (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ Pepe

Ich weiß und hier wo ich bin ist es verdammt schwer überhaupt ein gewässer zu finden


----------



## _Pepe_ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

verstehe ich...gerade als Jungangler ist man ja sehr regional gebunden...


----------



## blacky6611 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich werde es mal ausprobieren habe sonst nichts auf den zettel
und am forellensee ist es mir zuvoll


----------



## Breitkopf (16. März 2008)

*Aal angeln 2008*

wer hat dieses jahr schon aale gefangen?


----------



## Peter2978678 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hi Leute!
sorry wenn ich jetzt vieleicht störe,aber kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Jahresfischerei Schein auch online machen kann?
sorry nochmal wenn ich gerade gestört habe.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo!
Ich glaube nicht das es online geht.
Kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Ribnitzer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Nein Peter,

Von diesem Gedanken verabschiede Dich mal ganz schnell wieder,so einfach gehts nun auch nicht.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Peter2978678
Den Fischereischein zu machen dauert doch aber auch nicht lange.
Du gehst ein paar mal zum Unterricht,lernst ein bisschen und dann legste die Prüfung ab.


----------



## Killer Hecht (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Wenn dass wetter mit macht dann ist im kanal meistens alles warmes wasser  ich würde sagen mit  wurm schaschlick und düfte und ein überm wasser hängenden baum ein spot          ich wünsche dir         PETRI HEIL


----------



## mandecino (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich hatte am Sonntag schon den ersten. Und dass in einem Bach wie die Mittelradde. Schein so als ob der warme Winter auch in den Flüssen alles nach vorne schiebt. Noch nie gehabt, dass mir die Onkels schon im März an den Wurm gehen. Dachte es wäre ein Barsch. Als ich die Bewegung aber bemerkte wollte ich es auch erst nicht glauben. Gut dass noch kein Kraut drin ist. Sonst hätte ichs wohl versaut. 45cm und fast 400 gr. also zum räuchern genau richtig...


----------



## serge7 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



mandecino schrieb:


> 45cm und fast 400 gr. also zum räuchern genau richtig...


 
Die Angaben stelle ich in Zweifel. Bei der Länge des Fisches wog der niemals 400 g! Bitte auch hier realistisch bleiben.

Ansonsten Petri Heil zum Fang.


----------



## _Pepe_ (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

..hast wohl 'n 200g Blei reingeschoben...^^


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich denk mal,dass es jetzt auch noch zu Kalt ist wenn man Nachts am Gewässer sitzt friert man sich auf gut Deutsch den Arsch weg und die Aale beißen sicherLich auch noch nicht.Ich gehe normalerweise immer Ende April bis Anfang Mai das erste Mal auf Aal angeln.Selbst zu dieser Zeit ist das Wasser noch nciht sehr warm.

Gruß und Petri Heil
ExoriLukas


----------



## sunny2008 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo!
ich wollte auch zu Ostern meinen ersten Aal fangen aber bei den Graden die wir im Moment haben kann man sich die Sache wohl erstmal abschminken.Schade
Den Angelfreunden die es trotzdem versuchen wollen   Viel Petri Heil 
Bin mal auf eure Fangergebnisse gespannt

Gruß und Petri Heil
Sunny2008


----------



## kingandre88 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich habe meine meisten Aale in meinen Leben im April gefangen,wobei letztes Jahr der Mai bei mir ne Ausnahme gemacht hat...also ab April auf jeden Fall!!!#6


----------



## _Pepe_ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Das denke ich auch...

Wenn diese Sch***-Wetter-Front vorbei ist, kann es ja nur noch warm werden, wobei die Temperaturen und die Kraft der Sonne, das nur bestätigen...

Auf jeden Fall geht's danach los!


----------



## consti91 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich war am Freitag an unserem Vereinsgewässer ein paar Stunden Nachtangeln und hab es mal mit Tauwurm auf Grund probiert, aber die Aale wollten einfach noch nicht!!#q
Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt und bei so einem Wetter macht Nachtangeln auch keinen Spaß mehr!!!


----------



## jepi1 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Bei mir hats dieses Jahr auch noch nicht geklappt. Ist einfach noch zu kalt.


----------



## Anglex41 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Habt gedult bald beisst er wieder.


----------



## akki40 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hi , im mittellandkanal war auch noch nichts los ..leider is noch zu kalt 14 tage noch warten war 2 nächte los fehlanzeige !.in venne bei osnabrück.mfg akki


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden,das es jetzt erst aml wieder kälter geworden ist,und das deshalb die Aale noch nicht beißen,auch wenn man es sich noch so wünscht.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.Pascals-Angelseite.npage.de


----------



## Waller88 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Morgen Jungs,ich habe ende Januar ein Aal ca.50cm gefangen,dann war ich mitte februar noch mal ne Nacht und konnte einen 80cm langen landen.Jetzt im März war ich zwei mal aber ohne erfolg.
mfg Waller


----------



## Peterete (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

*Hallo Ihr Aalangler ! Ich habe die Erfahrung sammeln müßen schon beim Plötzenreißen um diese Jahreszeit kleine Aale zu fangen. Es war immer von Vorteil dass die Bleie vor den Plötzen laichen, so war der Laich der Bleie das Lockmittel. Ich werde mal heute eine Grundrute mit Madenbündel auswerfen. Schöne große Plötze und Latschen von Bleie sind momentan meine Tagesfänge. Die Sonne muß aber scheinen, so wie heute in Berlin. Mein Ziel ist die Dame in Köpenick.*


----------



## Schwatten (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich war dieses jahr auch noch nicht....teile Eure Meinung, daß es mal konstant etwas wärmer sein muß....
Freue mich aber schon wenn es endlich wieder losgeht


----------



## Donau-Hunter (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo,

hat jemand in der Donau schon auf Aal gefischt|uhoh:???

Soll ja noch welche geben, aber ich hab auch im letzten Jahr nicht einen erwischt#d

Donaustau unten bei Ingolstadt solls aber welche geben????

Gruß


----------



## dalli63 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Nichts geht auf Aal! Zu kalt!


----------



## maxs30 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich denke so ab nächste Woche gehts bei mir wieder los.

Da immernoch Regen angesagt wird, bin ich gerade dabei mir den geeigneten Regenschutz zuzulegen. 
Sprich, ein RuckZuckZelt von Hargor (Typ Umbrella).
Bin kurz davor zuzuschlagen.

Desweiteren überlege ich mir eine größere Menge Tauwürmer übers Internet zu bestellen.
Hatte Heute eine interessante Unterhaltung mit einem Züchter. Er importiert kanadische Tauis im großen Stiel und verkauft sie dann hier für einen guten Kurs. Allerdings hat er mich gewarnt, denn die sind wohl sehr empfindlich. Und ich sollte lieber öffter kleinere Mengen bestellen, als Gefahr zu laufen, die ganze Meute über Nacht zu verlieren. 

Na ja, ich bin noch am Überlegen.


Gruß


----------



## Sarein (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



dalli63 schrieb:


> Nichts geht auf Aal! Zu kalt!


 
Hast du es dieses Jahr schon probiert? Ich such noch ne geeignete Stelle für Aal. Haste nen Tip? Komm nämlich ganz aus deiner Nähe (Pinnow). |rolleyes 


Ach ja: 
|jump:|welcome:|jump:


----------



## www.mbfishing.de (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Nächste Woche wirds wohl losgehen! Der Frost verschwindet und die Tage werden wieder wärmer. Dann heißt es, die Flachwasserbereiche zu finden!


----------



## maxs30 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Was haltet ihr von einem Altarm, Wassertiefe ca. 80cm?
Ich denke für den Anfang vielleicht ne gute Adresse, oder?

Gruß maxs


----------



## hans der aalnarr (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

an ein altwasser habe ich auch für meinen ersten frühjahrsansitz auf aal gedacht!
mein hausgewässer hat aber nur ein sehr kleines sehr seichtes altwasser(15 meter breit;60-90 cm tief)
ist es geeignet?und ist es schlimm wenn der grund teils leicht verschlammt ist?
ich habe noch nie in einem altwasser auf aal geangelt><
wer kann mir tipps geben!?


----------



## maxs30 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

*Gestern um 22.00 Uhr!*

Habs gestern Abend versucht, wollte meinen ersten Aal in diesem Jahr fangen. An einem Altarm mit ca. 80 cm Wassertiefe versuchte ich mein Glück.

Genau um 22.00 Uhr kam dann der Aalbiss. Meine Leuchtpose, ca. 1m vom Ufer entfernt, fing an zur Gewässermitte zu ziehen.
Ich nahm vorsichtig die Angel in die Hand. Die Pose stopte für ein paar Sekunden und ging dann schlagartig unter. 

Jetzt war für mich der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen, der Anhieb erfolgte. Ich spührte sofort den Aal an meiner Rutenspitze. Schnell versuchte ich ihn an Land zu drillen. Schon nach wenigen Sekunden sah ich einen schönen 50 cm Aal an der Wasseroberfläche auftauchen. 

Dann passierte es, als ich ihn gerade ca. 1 Meter aus dem Wasser hatte, fiel er mir vom Haken und platschte wieder ins Wasser.#q #d

Pech gehabt!

Na ja, sollte noch nicht sein. #c

Auch wenn in dieser Nacht (ich war bis 23.30 Uhr am Wasser)nichts mehr ging, war es trotzdem eine super Motivation fürs nächste mal.

Gruß an alle Aalbegeisterten|wavey:


----------



## bassking (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Tja-Generalfehler: zu früh angehauen !

Das passiert mir zum Glück kaum noch- weil ich die Fische immer ausreichend lang abziehen lasse.

Naja, ein 50er Aal ist ja auch noch rel. klein- Petri für den nächsten Versuch !

Bassking.


----------



## hans der aalnarr (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wo liegt denn dein altwasser?
bei uns wars zwar jetzt 2 tage sehr warm(über 20 grad)
aber davor eben nicht sonderlich(7-10 grad)
ist es noch zu kalt oder wie warn bei dir die temperaturen?
ich werds heut abend auf jeden fall mal in "meinem " altwasser versuchen!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



bassking schrieb:


> Tja-Generalfehler: zu früh angehauen !
> 
> Das passiert mir zum Glück kaum noch- weil ich die Fische immer ausreichend lang abziehen lasse.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du lang wartest, und den Aal schön abziehen lässt, musst Du mir mal zeigen wie Du den Haken dann bei einem Schnürsenkel wieder rausbekommst ohne den Fisch zu verletzen!!#q


----------



## forelle03 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@Aalbändiger
Ganz einfach nicht rumm pruckeln und den Haken enfernen sondern Vorfach so nah wie möglich am Haken abschneiden und zurück mit dem Aal.


----------



## hans der aalnarr (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war grad an meim altarm...
außer ein paar nerflingen war nichts zu holen...
und ich hielts dann auch nicht mehr für sinnvoll so früh im jahr noch lange sitzen zu bleiben


----------



## Deibel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @Aalbändiger
> Ganz einfach nicht rumm pruckeln und den Haken enfernen sondern Vorfach so nah wie möglich am Haken abschneiden und zurück mit dem Aal.





bassking schrieb:


> Tja-Generalfehler: zu früh angehauen !
> 
> Das passiert mir zum Glück kaum noch- weil ich die Fische immer ausreichend lang abziehen lasse.
> 
> ...



#dTut mir leid, wenn ich Gefahr laufe untermaßige zu verangeln...

Ein "vernünftiger" Aal macht in der Regel kurzen Prozeß mit dem Köder! (zumindest bei Wurm)


----------



## bassking (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

..kommt ganz darauf an- ein 80er hat mich mal etliche Minuten warten lassen- ständiges Herumgeknabber und leichtes Zucken der Pose.

Nach etwa 10Min. kam dann mein Anhieb- der Fisch saß seitlich vorne im Maul !

Ich fische aber schon recht angepasst: Haken nicht unter Größe 2 und 2-3 Tauwürmer.

Die Kleinen Aale ziehen meistens mit dem Wurmbatzen wie von der Tarantel gestochen ab- und hängen eh´ nicht.

Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass es an meinem Vereinsgewässer praktisch keine untermaßigen Aale gibt- ab 60 aufwärts !

Gruß, Bassking.

P.S: Von 30er Mono , 6er Wurmhaken und Wurmstückchen bin ich ab...


----------



## maxs30 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ bassking

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es bei euch nur 60 cm Aale aufwärts gibt?|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## hans der aalnarr (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

des würd mich allerdings auch mal intressieren...
mag sein dass du mit deinen methoden nur größere aale fängst.
aber deswegen gibts in deinem genau wie in jedem anderen wasser auch kleine fische?!
was war des na für ne aussage?


----------



## bassking (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin.

Mal nicht aufregen...wenn von 30 gefangenen Aalen die letzten 3 Jahre, nur ein Einziger 48cm. hatte (Mindestmaß 50 bei uns)  - dann ist die Quote schon eindeutig.

Wie gesagt : ich fange wenig - dafür aber gute Größen...aber Ihr habt schon Recht...wahrscheinlich hake ich Untermaßige erst gar nicht.

Es gibt halt Gewässer, da sind wenige aber große Aale drin !

Bassking.


----------



## Ruebe (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo!
Jetzt scheinen wir ja mal ne gute Woche zu bekommen. Ich möchte von Freitag auf Samstag an den Dattel Hamm Kanal. Weiß jemand eine gute Stelle?


----------



## LUKA$ (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ Ruebe in welcher ecke wollstest du dich denn an den Kanal setzten...der ist ja ziemlich lang^^


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin
Also ich würde es probieren sobald es ein paar Tage etwas sonnig war..
Allerdeings nicht mit`m Brandungsknüppel und 40er Schur sondern gaanz fein.
Kleine,flache Gewässer sind Top, da sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt.
Ich würde aber empfehlen mit kleinen Ködern zu Fischen da der Aal noch nicht sonderlich Aktiv ist und den Köder so leichter überweltigen kann.
Spürt der Fisch weiderstand lässt er oft wieder los.. (  Habe ich bis vor kurzem sehr oft feststellen müssen #q )

Würde selber gerne schon los aber ich komm frisch ausm Krankenhaus und darf noch nicht #d.

Gruß,
Marten


----------



## Ruebe (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> @ Ruebe in welcher ecke wollstest du dich denn an den Kanal setzten...der ist ja ziemlich lang^^



Hi
also ich wollte in Richtung Hamm...ist von uns aus das beste. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können früher hinterm Allee Center in Hamm gesessen zu haben. Kennt jemand die Stelle?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



maxs30 schrieb:


> @ bassking
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es bei euch nur 60 cm Aale aufwärts gibt?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß


 
Das kann ganz gut sein, nämlich wenn ( ? )  es sich um ein geschlossenes Gewässer handelt, in dem vor Jahren Aalbesatz stattgefunden hat und eine Zuwanderung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## bassking (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo Ralf- Du hast nat. Recht...genauso ist das bei uns.

Altbestand im geschlossenen Gewässer gleich schöne Aale - man fängt zwar (sehr)wenige aber Gute.

Dir ein paar schöne fischreiche Stunden am Rhein und umzu für die nächste Saison !

Ansonsten muss die nächste Zeit einfach was gehen- es soll doch angeblich bis zu 18 !!!! Grad werden...

Bassking.


----------



## maxs30 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ Ruebe

Sagt mal Bescheid wann ihr hinters AlleeCenter geht, vielleicht schaue ich mal vorbei.
Bin aus Hamm, leider hab ich keine Kanalkarte. Gehe immer an die Lippe


----------



## maxs30 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ bassking

Wenn das natürlich so ist!:q

Gruß


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

AN ALLE #h#h


*Wie siehts denn aus, immer noch keine Aale in Sicht? #:*

Gruß maxs30


----------



## hans der aalnarr (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

also ich war bis jetzt erst einmal am abend wo es mal paar tage etwas wärmer war...
hat leider noch nicht geklappt...
bin eher noch damit beschäftigt würmer für die besseren zeiten zu suchen und unterzubringen!


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ehrlich gesagt, mache ich das zur Zeit genauso


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich werde vllt. morgen nochmal einen Ansitz bei uns am Kanal wagen.
Werde dann berichten wie es gelaufen ist.
mfg
kleiner-zander


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Morgen Abend will ich auch mal wieder los. 
Bin schon gespannt.#6

Gruß


----------



## hans der aalnarr (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

bei uns is es schlecht!
das wetter war jetz drei tage super bis knapp 20 grad und ist jetzt auf knapp 10 grad und um den gefrierpunkt in der nacht gefallen!
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da was geht!
aber es soll nächste woche schon wieder heißß werden!
dann schu ich mal weiter


----------



## Sarein (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen ab welcher Wassertemperatur der Aal aktiv wird?


----------



## Benny1982 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

So um die 8° sollte das Wasser schon haben.


----------



## Sarein (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> So um die 8° sollte das Wasser schon haben.


 
Danke, da werde ich nachher gleich mal mit nem Thermometer losziehen...


----------



## bardy (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo,
werde heute abend evtl auch mal mein glück am mittellandkanal probieren. aber erstmal gucken was meine freundin dazu sagt 

gruß


----------



## hans der aalnarr (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ja ich geh jetzt auch mal kurz ans wasser und schau ...
ab 8 grad also?
naja mal schaun ...
ich glaub dass8 schon noch zim die untergrenze is!


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich war denn gestern mit noch zwei kumpels am wasser !!!Das Wetter hat natürlich wie immer nicht mitgespielt ! 
Aber das hat uns nicht abgehalten. Aber am Ende des Ansitzes hatten wir nichmal einen biss gehabt .
Es ist einfach schon wieder zu kalt geworden hier bei uns.
mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## hans der aalnarr (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@bardy
warst du jetzt?und is bei die mehr los gewesen als beim "kleinen zander"


----------



## hans der aalnarr (7. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war irgendwer letztes wochenende?vielleicht sogar erfolreich?
mich ziehts auch wieder raus will aber wissen ob ich chancen habe...bislang sind ja die ergebnisse die ich gehört hab eher traurig anzuschaun!


----------



## firemirl (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

|supergri Der erste dieses Jahr? Ich kanns kaum glauben!

Lippe / Schleusenkanal bei Stockum in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag. Leider nicht bei mir sondern nem Kollegen. War aber nur so 40 cm.
Bei mir gabs nur nen kleinen Wels der wieder baden gegangen ist. Es geht also wieder los. Wird nur langsam Zeit, dass das Wasser ein bischen zurück geht.


----------



## hans der aalnarr (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

das hört man doch gerne!
weisst du zufällig wie warm das wasser bei euch war?und welche außentemperaturen hattet ihr die tage davor so?
ich war so früh im jahr noch nie aalangeln und kann mir immer noch nicht wirklich vorstellen dass es tatsächlich klappen kann!
also gebt mir bitte tips!


----------



## maxs30 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

*und auch bei mir sind die ersten Aale angekommen!:vik::q:vik:
*
*Gestern Abend in der Zeit zwischen 21.00 und 00.30 Uhr an der Lippe.

Insgesamt waren es fünf Aale die ich gefangen habe, zwei davon konnten wieder weiterschwimmen. 

Die beiden kleinen hatten 36 cm, einer hatte 45 cm und die beiden anderen 57 cm und 60 cm. 

Alle auf Tauwurm ca. 1 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.

Jetzt kommts, beim Ausnehmen entdeckte ich im Magen des größten Aal´s  einen 13 cm langen Köderfisch. Das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen.|bigeyes

Guß und Petri an alle Boardis
*


----------



## Team Forelli Max (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich habe bereits vier schöne Aale gefangen alles mit Tauwurm.
Gruß Max
:vik:


----------



## urnenmann (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Guten Abend.In der Ostsee wurden auch bereits die ersten gefangen.Aber im sehr flachen Wasser 

gruß #h


----------



## hans der aalnarr (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wenn ich so was les dann ziehts mich raus ans wasser
ich werd am freitag abend mal versuchen!mal sehn obs auch bei mir so gut klappt wie bei euch !


----------



## hans der aalnarr (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ach ja noch was...habt ihr inm fließenden wasser gefischt oder in altarmen?
wie stark war bei euch die strömung und welche temperaturen hattet ihr?
und dann auf grund oder mit pose?
wäre noch gtu zu wissen!
danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## dalli63 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Sarein schrieb:


> Hast du es dieses Jahr schon probiert? Ich such noch ne geeignete Stelle für Aal. Haste nen Tip? Komm nämlich ganz aus deiner Nähe (Pinnow). |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Ach ja:
> |jump:|welcome:|jump:


 

Hi Nachbar!

Ich hätte da ein paar gute Tipps!
Versuch mal die Lewitzkanäle! Mehr die kleinen nicht unbedingt den Störkanal selbst! Meine größten Aale habe ich 1995 im Augustenhofer See gefangen. Der größe hatte 1,05m! Allerdings hab ich ausgerechnet, daß ich für einen Raubaal durchschnittlich 80 Stunden dort angesessen habe. Das ist schon heftig! Aber der See ist ja leider seit 3 Jahren in privater Hand und die Karten sind sauteuer!

Mfg
Dalli63


----------



## Sarein (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



dalli63 schrieb:


> Hi Nachbar!
> 
> Ich hätte da ein paar gute Tipps!
> Versuch mal die Lewitzkanäle! Mehr die kleinen nicht unbedingt den Störkanal selbst!
> ...


 
Haben die denn einen direkten Zulauf zum Störkanal? Ich war letztens in der Gegend und habe solche Kanäle "begutachtet", aber mir ist kein Geeigneter unters Auge gekommen...#c
Hast du es schonmal an der Göwe oder an der Warnow auf Aal probiert?

MfG Sascha


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Wir waren Samstag erfolgreich...
Mussten leider frühzeitig abbrechen aber für mich ist die Aal-Saison angefangen :m H
Gewässer war eine kleine Au bei uns im Dorf.

Gruß,
Hunter


----------



## Folelle (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo zusammen 
kann mir einer sagen ob man jetzt im NOK schon Aale fängt??


----------



## maxs30 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

So, ab Sonntag geht´s los#a|laola:


----------



## AesMoto (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich werde heute abend mal mein glück versuchen auf Aal =) falls ich was fange dann post ich es hier  + bild


----------



## Ruebe (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich war in den letzten 2 Wochen 2 mal am Datteln Hamm Kanal direkt in Hamm hinterm Allee Center. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich reichlich Bisse und einen Aal bis am Ufer...bis er sich noch befreien konnte :c Und jetzt letzten Freitag herrschte dort recht starker Wind und es ging die ganze Nacht über gar nix!

Kennt jemand von euch noch andere gute Stellen am DHK? Die gut zu erreichen sind!


----------



## dalli63 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Sarein schrieb:


> Haben die denn einen direkten Zulauf zum Störkanal? Ich war letztens in der Gegend und habe solche Kanäle "begutachtet", aber mir ist kein Geeigneter unters Auge gekommen...#c
> Hast du es schonmal an der Göwe oder an der Warnow auf Aal probiert?
> 
> MfG Sascha


 
Der Banzkower Kanal ist sehr gut für Aal!

An der Göwe habe ich als Junge vor 30 Jahren sehr gut Aal gefangen, und zwar am Auslauf des Glambecksees (Basthorster See) auf der Auslaufseite in Weberin vorm Wehr! In der Göwe befindet sich in Wendorf ein Aalfang. In der Warnow einer in Kobande und ein zweiter in Weitendorf bei Sternberg! Der Störkanal hat einen in der Nähe von Raduhn an einem Seitenarm!

Und was die Warnow anbetrifft: Excellentes Aalrevier, leider kaum Angelrechte für nur LAV-Angler, da die Rechte von Salmos und Fischern stark belegt ist. Der Rest der Strecke ist fast tabu, da kaum Uferbegehung möglich ist! Kobande: Pferdezäune! Oberlauf ist wenig Aal! Von Warnowhof bis Riechenberg/Karnin Salmonidenstrecke, Aalangeln tabu!Ab Sohlabsturz Gustävel (mittlerweile zurückgebaut) bis zur Mickow hab ich wenig gefangen. Ab Mickowsee brauchste ne Karte vom Fischer Anton in Dabel!

Ich hoffe es waren ein paar Internas! Mehr auf meiner Seite!


----------



## Pudel (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

War heute an meinem Hausgewässer!!
Wetter war zwar schlecht, Wind und Dauerregen, aber ich konnte bei 6 zaghaften Bissen 2 schöne Aale fangen!!


----------



## Sarein (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



dalli63 schrieb:


> Der Banzkower Kanal ist sehr gut für Aal!
> 
> An der Göwe habe ich als Junge vor 30 Jahren sehr gut Aal gefangen, und zwar am Auslauf des Glambecksees (Basthorster See) auf der Auslaufseite in Weberin vorm Wehr! In der Göwe befindet sich in Wendorf ein Aalfang. In der Warnow einer in Kobande und ein zweiter in Weitendorf bei Sternberg! Der Störkanal hat einen in der Nähe von Raduhn an einem Seitenarm!
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die infos. Dann werde ich wohl mein Glück am Wochenende in Weberin probieren. 
Danke 
Gruß Sascha


PS: Petri an die Fänger!#6


----------



## bardy (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



hans der aalnarr schrieb:


> @bardy
> warst du jetzt?und is bei die mehr los gewesen als beim "kleinen zander"



sorry, dass ich jetzt erst anworte. ja ich war los, habe aber leider keinen erfolg gehabt! 3 kleine zupfer hatte ich nur.


----------



## blacky6611 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo wahr schon jemand am Hamburger Hafen auf Aal in den letzten Tagen ???
Gruß Andreas


----------



## mario791 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin Petrijünger 
Ich hab disen Monat schon einen Aal gezogen - war aber eigentlich auf Karpfen aus . 
Er hat auch nicht gekämpft, ich konnte ihn ganz einfach Landen . Na dann Petri Heil .


----------



## hans der aalnarr (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

auf was hat der denn dann gebissen?boilie^^


----------



## blacky6611 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

gesten war ich am Hamburger Hafen leider nicht ein biss obwohl das wasser 13,5 Grad hat 
der muß doch solangsam in gangekommen oder


----------



## Feederman77 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



blacky6611 schrieb:


> gesten war ich am Hamburger Hafen leider nicht ein biss obwohl das wasser 13,5 Grad hat
> der muß doch solangsam in gangekommen oder


 
Ja es geht auch los, nach der Laichzeit der Friedfische !!!#6
Im Moment fressen sich die Aale am Laich der Brassen/Rotaugen/Güstern usw. pappesatt :k:k:k!!! 
Dadurch das der Tauwurm dann wohl viel unatraktiver ist, kann ich die Beisfaulheit der Aale schon verstehen.

So nach dem Motto, Warum Bratwurst, wenn es denn Kavia gibt !!! 

Die Brut erwart so ab Ende/Mitte Mai !!!.

Hoffe der Tip war hilfreich !!!


----------



## hans der aalnarr (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

was soll man denn dagegen tun?sich vielleicht plätze suchen an denen die friedfische nicht laichen?in meinem fall laichen sie in einem altwasser soll ich es lieber im hauptarm versuchen oder andere köder nehmen oder was empfiehlst du mir?


----------



## paulbarsch (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

also in der treene beissen sie schon! zwar nicht so, wie ich es mir gedacht hatte,aber bei 4 mal los ,habe ich 15 stck. verhaftet!
gruss andreas


----------



## sunny2008 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo ihr aalangler
also in der Weser in Bremen ist der Aal am beißen bin 2 mal los und habe 10 mit nach Hause nehmen können und es waren keine Kleinen
also auf ans Gewässer  )))))) es ist wieder so weit die Nächte werden lang

Euch viel schöne Aale 
Gruß Sunny2008


----------



## Matze 28 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin ihr, ich habe auch schon 3stück gefangen, 65er breit, und nen 64er spitzkopf, dazu kamm noch nen schnüsenkel. Der darf dann in 3-5jahren wieder kommen.


----------



## Hackstadt (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

So die ersten drei kleinen aale heute Nacht gefangen....so knappe 30 cm.....hab sie wieder schwimmen geschickt....geangelt bei wesel an der Rheineinfahrt zum Wesel Dattel-Kanal.....wollen mal auf die grösseren Brüder warten....auf jeden Fall beissen sie schon......


----------



## Feederman77 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



hans der aalnarr schrieb:


> was soll man denn dagegen tun?sich vielleicht plätze suchen an denen die friedfische nicht laichen?in meinem fall laichen sie in einem altwasser soll ich es lieber im hauptarm versuchen oder andere köder nehmen oder was empfiehlst du mir?


 

Ganz normal weiter Aalangeln !!! Wichtig ist !!! möglichst Dicht am Ufer !!! und in der Nähe von Kraut oder Schilfkanten. Du kannst natürlich deinen Köder auch tunen ( Lockstoffe ect. ) Wichtig ist bloß ( insbesondere bis zum Sommer "Keine Nikotinhände !!!" Also mit Wäschklammer rauchen. ( Mach ich meistens auch nicht ) hi hi 

Wichtig sind jetzt die richtigen Plätze !!! Mitten im  Strom ( Rhein ) ect bringt jetzt garnüscht !!! am Besten ist da ein abgelegener Seiten oder Altarm. !!!

ein halber Köfi => oder Hühnerdarm !!!  Vielleicht klappts


----------



## crazyracer22 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hallo womit angelt ihr auf aal mistwurm, dentro maden oder bienenmaden will vielleicht morgen abend mein glück probieren also wie ihr beschrieben habt beißen sie nah am ufer gut zu wissen jetzt bräuchte ich halt nur noch einen köder 
schöne grüsse


----------



## versuchsangler (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist bloß ( insbesondere bis zum Sommer "Keine Nikotinhände !!!



Das ist ja mal interresant.Beziehst du deine Erkenntnis aus eigener Erfahrung?
Fange als fleissiger Tabaksteuerzahler jedes Jahr bis ca.Juli doch deutlich weniger wie meine Tabakverweigerer.
Aktueller Stand nach 3x ist 5:2 für die Nichtraucher.
Ab Juli ist wirklich kein Unterschied mehr erkennbar.
Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, hab ich ab morgen ne Wäscheklammer im Gepäck.|rolleyes


----------



## X-Fishing TEAM (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Gestern Nacht habe ich in der Leine bei Hannover 5 schöne Aale gefangen ,alle bissen ca.1-2 meter vom Ufer auf Tauwurm.Allerdings bissen die Aale erst nach Mitternacht.      PS  Bin auch Raucher !!!


----------



## fisch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo mein erster beitrag war von freitag auf Samstag nacht bis ca 2 uhr am Elben-Seiten-kanal hatten zwar was gefangen ne Krabbe löl aber Leider noch keinen Aal, angeln auf Aal tue ich immer mit Tauwurm naja heut gehts wieder los gegen 17 uhr fahr ich los dann wird erstmal paar stunden auf Zander probier und ab ca 20.00 werd ich die ganze Nacht auf Aal probieren naja wünscht mir Glück.


Mfg der Fisch


----------



## esox hunter ef (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

petri heil,
also sind die letzten zwei nächte auf aal gegangen,kann nur sagen hut ab!!!
die haben gebissen wie die blöden;-)
alle so um die 60-70cm,köder waren rotwurm und hühner leber!!!


----------



## blueeyes50 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hallo zusammen 
hab meinen ersten fang zu melden für dieses jahr 4 aale und der größte 
war 77cm
hab mit tauwurm gefischt aber sie haben sehr spitz gebissen hab 3 bisse verpasst 
ich habe mich dermaßen gefreut so viele hab ich noch nie zusammen gefangen und jetzt gleich gibts geräucherten aal juhu

wünsche euch allen viel petri heil


----------



## fisch (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo war wie gesagt gestern auf AAl und Zander, Zander fingen wir keinen aber hatte ne guten kräftigen biss aber leider zu schnell angegeschlagen.
AAl fing ich einen mein erster dieses Jahr war nen 70 er aber auch da viele Bisse verpaßt.

Mfg der Fisch


----------



## Vintersorg (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

War das ganze Wochenende auf der Peene angeln. Nachts eben auch auf Aal. Ich bin mit dem Boot raus und hatte keinen Erfolg. Obwohl optimale Voraussetzungen waren. Das einzige, was ständig biss, waren riesige messingfarbene Brassen, so um die 60 cm. Sie wachsen in der Peene richtig gut ab und laichen momentan. Ich hab bis drei Uhr durchgehalten und jede Nacht Brassen und Muscheln gefangen.


----------



## Ronald (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin, 
vorgestern konnte ich meine beiden ersten "Aale" kurz zum Landgang (Eimerbesuch) bewegen, waren allerdings recht kurz geraten und schwimmen wieder, bin gespannt wie es Aal mäßig weiter geht. Gestern war nicht ein Biß zu verzeichnen .

Alles Tolle
Ronald


----------



## maxs30 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Na dann zeige ich auch mal meinen Eimer von gestern Nacht.:q

#h 1 x 70 cm und 1x 65 cm

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo zusammen,
bin heute auch unter die Boardies gegangen und gerade das Thema Rund um Aal ist genau meins.
Wohne am schönen Mittelrhein und habe dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar überlistet. Der Riese war zwar noch nicht dabei aber 72 cm ist für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Werde heute Abend wieder gehen und eine altbewerte Stelle aufsuchen in der Hoffnung, dass ich morgen evtl. auch wieder zwei-drei = dreiundzwanzig präsentieren kann 
Bis denne


----------



## fisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin war von Freitag auf Samstag wieder auf AAl und diesmal leider keinen aal gefangen habe mit Tauwurm geangelt aber dafür 2 Zander von 51 cm und 52 cm gefangen mit Tauwurm mein Gewässer Elbenseiten Kanal.

Mfg der Fisch


----------



## boot (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



fisch schrieb:


> Moin war von Freitag auf Samstag wieder auf AAl und diesmal leider keinen aal gefangen habe mit Tauwurm geangelt aber dafür 2 Zander von 51 cm und 52 cm gefangen mit Tauwurm mein Gewässer Elbenseiten Kanal.
> 
> Mfg der Fisch


Petri für dich#6


----------



## Zanderking91 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hatte gestern nen schönen 75er auf Fisch............


----------



## boot (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Zanderking91 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern nen schönen 75er auf Fisch............


#6Petri.


----------



## nepomuk (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Bei uns ist es wie verhext.
Bisher konnte ich nur zwei Äälchen von 20, 35 cm erbeuten,
hatte dafür aber eine 40er Forelle als Beifang.
Letztes Jahr im Mai gab es wegen der vielen Aale im 
Gefrierschrank bereits Lagerprobleme.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, 90% der Aale fange ich am Tage bevorzugt unter Brücken, bei trüben Wasser auf 
Tauwurm.
Mit Bienenmade hatte ich noch nie Glück, bei keiner Fischart.
Nachts bin ich immer der Köder für die kleinen Blutsauger.

Gruß Swen


----------



## hans der aalnarr (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

das wollte ich auch schon länger mal versuchen weil ich das jetzt schon öfter gehört habe!
was für stellen oder bedingungen sind denn besonders gut geeignet dass es bei mir klappen könnte wenn ichs mal am tag versuche?


----------



## celtic_steel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Jo, am 23.04 losgewesen, endheiß über Tach, 2100 losgezogen, windstill, zwei Ruten, beide 2,5er Pose, Kompostwurm Köder (reichlich auf den Haken, nicht angefüttert), ab 2230 Bisse, 2300 der erste Aal (65 cm, 512 g), ab 2400 zwei weitere (63 cm, 463g; 71 cm, 543g). Gewässer: ansatzweise versumpfter Altarm, Uferberich beangelt (bis ca 7m rein).

Gruß und einen fetten Sommer, Christian


----------



## aal60 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



maxs30 schrieb:


> Na dann zeige ich auch mal meinen Eimer von gestern Nacht.:q
> 
> #h 1 x 70 cm und 1x 65 cm
> 
> Gruß und Petri


 
Na das Photo, kenn ich doch ?


----------



## sportsmen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ja ich war gestern an einem kleinen Fluss in Oberbayern habe 3 schöne Aale gefangen der größte 84cm. Alle gefangen auf Wurm die ich mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen habe.


----------



## hans der aalnarr (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

schon so lange keine neuen beiträge...
gibts was neues?
wie beissts und wo?


----------



## YakuzaInk (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Im Rhein bei Koblenz geht momentan an Aal bei mir noch nix... hier geht aber prinzipiel momentan nix.. egal mit wem man spricht... komische sache momentan


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> Hallo... und haben wollen! Ich habe noch NIE einen 72er fangen dürfen. Und dieses Jahr war es bislang nur ein 53er, der natürlich wieder schwimmt.


 
Dann lade ich Dich hiermit mal an den Mittelrhein ein. Ich habe dieses Jahr ganz gut gefangen :m und nur einer unter 60 der Rest drüber bis hin zu 72.

Aber was ich am Dienstag raus geholt habe hat mich richtig gefreut. Nachdem mir alle gesagt haben, dass es im Rhein keine Breikopfaale mehr gibt und ich das nicht glauben wollte habe ich am Di mir selbst den Beweis gegeben, dass es sie noch gibt. 
Ein 70 Breitkopfaal mit geschätzten guten 750 gr. war ein super drill den er mir gegeben hat.
Zu sehen unter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127555&page=2 :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Feederman77 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



sportsmen schrieb:


> Ja ich war gestern an einem kleinen Fluss in Oberbayern habe 3 schöne Aale gefangen der größte 84cm. Alle gefangen auf Wurm die ich mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen habe.


 

Foto ???? ein 84er !!! das Ding ist schon ein ziemlicher Hammer !!!! Anfürsich werden lediglich die Breitkopfaale so groß !!! Die Jungs beißen eher weniger auf einen Taui.

Ich war auch zwischenzeitlich => Ich hätte ausflippenkönnen 
NUR WEIßFISCHE !!!! Man man  man #q

Mit Absicht Autan weggelassen und von den mücken bis zum get no zerstochen !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Aal-Round-Talent schrieb:


> Dann lade ich Dich hiermit mal an den Mittelrhein ein. Ich habe dieses Jahr ganz gut gefangen :m und nur einer unter 60 der Rest drüber bis hin zu 72.
> 
> Aber was ich am Dienstag raus geholt habe hat mich richtig gefreut. Nachdem mir alle gesagt haben, dass es im Rhein keine Breikopfaale mehr gibt und ich das nicht glauben wollte habe ich am Di mir selbst den Beweis gegeben, dass es sie noch gibt.
> Ein 70 Breitkopfaal mit geschätzten guten 750 gr. war ein super drill den er mir gegeben hat.
> Zu sehen unter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127555&page=2 :vik::vik::vik:


 
Danke für die Bilder !!!! das lässt hoffen !!!! der Drill hat bestimmt gefetzt !!!! Werde erst wieder im Juno gehen aber dann mit Boot !!! und warscheinlich kleine Köfis !!! Bei uns ist alles aber auch wirklich alles voll mit Brassen /// Kannst ne Schaufel nehmen und die Fische aus dem Wasserschaufeln !!!


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Der Drill war die Härte :m. Muss aber wirklich sagen, dass dies der erste Breitkopf seit 4 Jahren bei mir ist und auch unter den Anglerkollegen haben alle nicht schlecht gestaunt, da die auch seit Jahren keinen mehr gefangen haben. OK ich war die letzten 3 Jahre nicht mehr angeln, da ich mim Fußball verheiratet war#q, und keine Zeit mehr für´s fischen hatte. Aber es klappt noch |supergri.
Kommt einfach mal an den schönen Mittelrhein, hier ist alles drin an Fisch, es ist nur die entscheidende Frage Wo?!!! Wenn mal einer nen Tip haben mag, einfach melden.

Gesten war ich wieder und es war gar nichts los, heute abend wird besser - hoffentlich#t


----------



## fisch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also war wieder auf AAl und habe auch zwei gefangen nen 39 cm der aber wieder schwimmt und noch nen 65 der geräuchert wird geangelt mit Taui wieder und diesmal unsere schöne kleine ISE-Bruno beangelt.


Mfg der Fisch


----------



## aalauge83 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hallo habe dieses jahr schon 4 aale gefangen alle  über 70 cm


----------



## Feederman77 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Morschen Jungs,

Also ich hab ja erzählt, das nur weißfische gebissen haben.
Hatte vergessen mal ein Bild von unseren Heimischen Riesen-Brassen zu zeigen. 

Wir haben hier in Potsdam echt tolle gewässer und die fische wachsen extrem gut ab. Ein Kumpel von mir hat wohl die *Metermarke* geknackt !!!!   :k:k:k:k:k#r

Hab schon nach Fotos gefragt. (ohne fällt es mit dem Glauben schwer )
Sobald -ich- zugeschlagen habe kommen Fotos#:#a


----------



## hans der aalnarr (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

was is denn da los seit ner woche schon keine einträge mehr?
ich hatte in letzter zeit keine zeit um fischen zu gehen...wie läufts denn zur zeit so?


----------



## forelle03 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Besch...en ist noch geprahlt. zur Zeit geht auf Aal kaum etwas.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich war am Samstag mal los mit nem kumpel ! 
Konnte 4 schöne Aale überlisten. Mein kumpel hatte leider net so viel Glück. Er saß 10 meter weiter weg und konnte keinen einzigen rausholen. 
Wir haben von 19 - 3 uhr angesessen.
2 auf mistwurm und 2 auf tauwurm schaschlik :-D


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

kaum was auf aal?! kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. war letzte woche 4 stunden draussen und habe von ca. 20 bissen leider nur 6 verwerten können. waren aber allesamt schöne schlängler mit 60 - 75 cm.
zeit: 9 - 1 uhr
recht nah am ufer, so 5 - max. 8m weit raus im fluss.
köder: tauwurm


----------



## Dreas (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

aale beißen zwar aber noch nicht so richtig. ich war mit`n kumpel am 05.06. auf tour und konnten nur 3 aale überlisten.


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war gestern nochmal draussen, leider wieder mangelhafte bissauswertung. war insgesamt auch schlechter als vor ner woche, lag evtl. am temperatursturz oder dem hellleuchtenden mond. ergebnis: diesmal nur 1 aal, aber wenigstens kein schneider ;-)


----------



## GordonGekko (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hey,
waren am Wochenende am Main 7 Stück zwischen 57-66 cm,trotz temperatursturz oder dem hellleuchtenden mond ging es ganz gut.:vik:


----------



## hans der aalnarr (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wo ist es denn bei solchen temperaturen noch am ratsamsten?in seichten gebieten oder direkt an behausungen oder lieber doch weiter drauße im strom?
will mittwochs wieder gehn...da solls ja auch wieder wärmer werden!


----------



## Dreas (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war`n vorgestern an der elbe und haben 3 aale (55cm, 58cm und 63cm) gefangen. zwar nicht viel aber sie werden dennoch schmecken! |laola:


lg dreas​


----------



## fisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also keine mehr aale gefangen oder wie warum kommen keine Beträge mehr will vielleicht das we wieder mal los.


Mfg der Fisch


----------



## F1SCHER (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

bin diese woche 2 mal los gewesen . was soll ich sagen 1 all der wieder schwimmt . paar zaghafte bisse sonst nix #t


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war gestern und habe die nacht durchgeangelt - wollte eigentlich wissen, wann die "beste" beisszeit ist. von 22 - 5 uhr ca. 30 bisse, 10 aale und 1 aitel gefangen. 2 "aale" wieder zurückgesetzt, der rest wartet aufs räuchern.

ach ja: beste zeit war von 11 - halb 2. köder: tauwurm, größe: 50 - 65cm, also genau richtig zum räuchern.(gewässer: isar bei landshut)


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> köder: tauwurm, größe: 50 - 65cm, also genau richtig zum räuchern.



Na dann mal guten Appetit|supergri:m


----------



## Robertsternstein (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo Leute #h,

bin der neue komm jetzt öfter....
Es ist ja interessant so ein Forum zu lesen das nimmt mir etwas meine Zweifel |kopfkrat
Ich habe das Problem das wir nur Seen in der Nähe haben und wenn ich so lese was ihr für Fische fangt wird mir Angst und Bange mein letzter Aal war vor zwei Jahren ....
(Meine Freundin macht sich schon lustig:r)
Wenn ich dann lese das Ihr auch Abende habt wo nicht mehr als Würmer baden drin ist bin ich beruhigt ...
Ich habe eigentlich zwei entscheidende Fragen zum Aal angeln..
Sollte ich eventuell vom Grundangeln auf Pose umsteigen?
Lohnt sich das Aalangeln mit KöFi??

Ich hoffe das Glück bleibt euch hold....

Petri heil


----------



## degl (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Für beides ein JA.................Versuch macht kluch.

In unserer kleinen Au,angel ich nur mit Pose und auch mit Kö-Fi................bis die Krabben Sieger sind#h

gruß degl


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten Appetit|supergri:m



ich will nicht die tauwürmer räuchern  sooooo riesig werden die ja auch nicht. auf jeden fall war der gut @ guten appetit


----------



## Puddy (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich habe angefangen auf Aal zu angeln es war kein fehler ich angel in der Sieg  bis jetzt habe ich gut raus geholt.:m


----------



## Klinke (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Tach zusammen,

wollte mir mal Meinungen einholen was ihr am sinnvollsten haltet beim Köderfischangeln auf Aal.

Aufziehen das der Haken am Kopf oder am Schwanz sitzt?

Und wie lange warten mit dem Anschlag? Habe vorgestern erst nen fetten Aal verloren weil er trotz Warten bis er das 2te Mal marschiert ist den KöFi nur am Schwanz hatte ----> Köfi halbiert genau an der Stelle wo der Haken saß :-(

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Aale den Köder meist von hinten nehmen, ist das bei Euch auch so?

Und wie beködere ich die Montage wenn ich mit ner Pose fische statt auf Grund? Das hab ich noch nicht gemacht...


Viele Grüße 
Klinke


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Eigentlich nimmt der Aal den Fisch von vorn. Das bedeutet, dass man den Köder z.B. auf das Vorfach aufzieht und zwar so, dass die Hakenspitze nach hinten zeigt.
Man sticht also die Ködernadel hinter dem Kopf ein und führt sie an der Schwanzwurzel wieder aus dem Fischchen heraus.
So steht der Haken ab, stört aber nicht. Man kann den Haken auch ein wenig im Fischchen versenken.
Dann sollte er allerdings nicht zu klein sein, sonst kann er nicht fassen.


----------



## Basti_1860 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hi ich hab da mal ne frage ! 
könnt ihr mir vllt sagen wie man am besten aale fängt ?

ich hab von nem freun gehör das man die mit einer köderreuse auch gut fangen kann !(muss ich da auf den grund mit gehen oder reicht es auch 2-3 meter unter der wasseröberfläche ?

is es gut wenn man noch ein paar würmer oder fischfetzen mit reinlegt ?

lg.basti


----------



## lamu72 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Tach ach ;-)

war gestern mit meinem Sohn spontan drei Stunden auf Aal an unserem Hausgewässer. Haben drei Aale erwischt, wovon einer wieder schwimmen durfte, die anderen zwecks Räucherung entnommen, waren 60 und 64 groß, davon einer richtig fett #h


----------



## sepia (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war gestern auch unterwegs zum Aalangeln,
so ca. 6h.
das ganze brachte einen dicken Aal (68cm  550gr)
und einige Fehlbisse,
was macht ihr mit dem folgenden Biss,
an der Glocke macht kurz kling, und danach nichts mehr. wenn ich einhole ist nur noch ein Fetzen vom ganzen Wurm da.

Montage ist schweres Grundblei und normales Wurmvorfach, das ganze wird dann stramm gezogen  und rute in nem steilen Winkel aufgestellt.
Normalerweise fängt es somit gut aale, nur dieses Jahr sind die Bisse kaum zu verwerten.
Es könnte auch sein dass andere Fische sich um meine Tauwürmer kümmern. 
ist in der Donau, kommen noch döbel,Forellen,Karpfen... vor.
hat jemand ne Idee zu ner anderen Montage ?


----------



## Klinke (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

in der aktuellen ausgabe von esox ist ein ausgiebiger artikel zum thema aal angeln mit innovativer methode....


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Wie düdelst Du den Tauwurm auf den Haken?

Ködernadel oder über mehrere Einstiche in den Wurm auf den Haken (Bündel)?

ich hatte früher als ich noch etwas unerfahren war immer gebündelt und auch so mehrere Fehlbisse. 

Versuch (falls Du´s noch nicht machst) mal die TW mit ner Ködernadel aufzuziehen und lass ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm vom Wurmende am Haken raushängen. 
Fische so nur noch auf Aal - ergebniss = die Haken sich beim beißen meistens direkt selber.
Kann aber auch gut sein das andere Fische im Spiel sind oder was hier häufig ist, dass es Wollhandkraben sind.

Hast Du davon welche in Deinem Gewässer (vermehrt)? Denn dann bringen beide Methoden recht wenig.


----------



## lamu72 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Das mit dem Wurmfetzen war bei mir auch gestern häufiger,
hatte auch als Bündel, von Ködernadel halte ich nichts, bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts....lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren #t
bei mir haben die beiden aale gestern derart tief geschluckt, dass ich den haken nicht rausbekam. Wie macht ihr das am einfachsten?
Nächste Frage: Wie erlege ich einen Aal eigentlich richtig, schnell und schmerzfrei für das Tier? Bei mir funzen alle Methoden nicht richtig.

Danke für die Antworten.

Aaliminator |bla:


----------



## Laserbeak (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Schmerzfrei geht das leider nicht. Ein Schnitt hinter dem Kopf, der das Rückgrat durchtrennt geht am schnellsten. Die im Handel erhältlichen Aaltöter arbeiten auch mit dem Prinzip der Durchtrennung der Wirbelsäule


----------



## lamu72 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Werde mir dann so ein Teil besorgen!!!

#6


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Aaltöter #6 ist meiner Meinung nach auch am effizintesten aber musst aufpassen, habe neulich gehört, dass dieses Gerät nicht in allen Bundesländern erlaubt ist. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das Stimmt und in welchen dieser dann erlaubt bzw. verboten ist.
Weiß da einer bescheid?


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hi also das der nicht Erlaubt sein soll halte ich für ein Gerücht.Gruß Pitti


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Habe auch noch nie gehört das der in irgendeinem Bundesland nicht erlaubt wäre...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Danke Euch für die Info. Habe es halt nur mal von jemandem gesagt bekommen, der als ich am Anglen war vorbei kam und mich anmachen wollte, da der ja nicht den üblichen Herzstich bekommt. Aber bei nem gelandeten Aal diesen zu setzen fast unmöglich ist wollte er nicht einsehen. Habe den dann nur schwätzen lassen #d.


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Das kann wirklich nur ein Schwätzer gewesen sein,der kein Plan vom Angeln hat.Lass dich nicht Vollquatschen von solchen Spinnern#6.Gruß Pitti


----------



## lamu72 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Habt ihr schonmal von Blutwurst als Köder für Aale gehört,
erzählte mir ein Bekannter vor kurzem...soll der Bringer sein!!!


----------



## MrFloppy (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

'morgen,

war gestern nacht wieder mal draussen am wasser. bisse: sehr gut, verwertung ... naja ich bin wohl der mario gomez des aalfischens. habe von meinen ca. 40 bissen 15 verwerten können, ein paar kleine schnürsenkel hab ich wieder schwimmen lassen. der rest wird im buchenholzrauch veredelt...

und da ich ja weiss, dass hier jeder jeden für nen aufschneider hält, hab ichs heute mal geschafft, meinen fang auch aufn foto zu bringen:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2638861284_2c3835d40c_o.jpg

hoffe, man kann die burschen erkennen, ist halt nur ein handyfoto...

die daten: köder war tauwurm, zeit von 22 - 3 uhr an der isar bei landshut.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

#6Nicht schlecht.. Petri


----------



## andreas0815 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> 'morgen,
> 
> war gestern nacht wieder mal draussen am wasser. bisse: sehr gut, verwertung ... naja ich bin wohl der mario gomez des aalfischens. habe von meinen ca. 40 bissen 15 verwerten können, ein paar kleine schnürsenkel hab ich wieder schwimmen lassen. der rest wird im buchenholzrauch veredelt...
> 
> ...


 

*Hallo,*

|schild-g zu den guten Fängen,

;+ davon kann ich nur träumen............

weiterhin viel Petir Heil......

#::s:a#::s:a

Wer nicht angelt, fängt auch nichts.
Wer beim Angeln nichts fängt, hat etwas gelernt.
Wer Angelt und fängt, ist ein glücklicher Mensch.





::::::::::::::::Gruß Andreas


----------



## Angel-Walter (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

War gestern am Oder-Spree-Kanal ( alte Tränke),gegen 22.00 Uhr habe ich es aufgegeben,nicht ein zupfer,ein Einheimischer sagte mir im Augenblich ist hier nichts los.Darum bin ich erfreut das in anderen Regionen,keine flaute gibt,warum das so ist,frage die Götter.Aber ich denke,es wird bei uns auch noch kommen.


----------



## MrFloppy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich fang immer erst gegen halb 10 an, vorher geht an "meinem" wasser nix auf aal. die beste zeit ist immer so von 11 - 1, da gehts oft schlag auf schlag, dass ich oft bisse auf beiden ruten habe und dann in aller hektik alle bisse versemmle :-(
aber wenigstens war was los. zur zeit kann man aber getrost die nacht durchfischen, da geht immer was, solange man nur genug köder dabei hat (vorletzte nacht musste ich aufhören, weil ich meine 40 tauwürmer verfischt hatte).#q
falls also einer von euch aus der gegend münchen - landshut mal mit zum ausgiebigen aalfischen will - ich nehm gern mal einen mit

falls mal auf wurm nix geht, muss man mit den ködern experimentieren. ich hab auch schon mit gefrohrenen miesmuschen und garnelen gefischt - beide köder riechen sehr stark und ich gebe sie auch ins futterkörbchen. werde beim nächsten mal auch mal mit kleinen köfis testen.


----------



## maxs30 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@ mrfloppy

Angelst du auf Aal immer mit Futterkörpchen?

gruß maxs|wavey:


----------



## MrFloppy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich nehm so ein geschlossenes teil. kann man auch gut aus ner alten filmdose selber basteln: einfach mit nem 5er bohrer löcher rein und dann fischfetzen, garnelen, muscheln oder wurmstückchen rein. alle halbe stunde die füllung erneuern. hatte die letzten male massig bisse, konnte beim vorletzten mal 10 alle verhaften und letztes mal 12. die 12 kannst auf dem link weiter oben ansehen.
das vorfach mach ich sehr kurz, so 30cm, damit der köder schön nahe beim lockkörbchen ist.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wie sieht deine montage denn ansonsten aus? also beschwerst du die filmdose noch zusätzlich mit blei oder bleibt das ganze durch das gewicht der füllung an ort und stelle?


----------



## der-silvio (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wie ist das nun mit dem Anschlag? muss ich erst 2 - 3 mal juckeln lassen oder kann ich gleich anhauen oder wie ???


----------



## astra-g-16v (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wie lang macht ihr den vorfach sonnst, ich mach immer ca 50cm.
könnte bis jetzt nicht beschweren vieleicht könnte ich was ändern und es geht dann noch besser.

MfG


----------



## mckenmann (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ja habe endlich den ersten,gestern abend um2315uhr
ungefähr70 cm,war ganz ruhig im wasser,erst wie er am land war wurde er aktiv!!
gefangen habe ich ihn am kaarster baggerloch auf tauwurm selber gesucht und gefunden,war mit den spaten unterwegs!#h#h


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

die filmdosen beschwere ich mit ca. 20 - 40g blei, je nach strömun. man könnte sie sicher aber auch mit keiselsteinen oder so beschweren. die filmdose hänge ich über ne drahtöse an ein abgewinkeltes antitangle röhrchen.
die filmdosen verwende ich nur auf kurze distanzen und bei wenig strömung, da die dinger unter wasser recht sperrig sind und beim anhieb viel widerstand bieten. 

montage ist also: 30er mono mit antitangle tube, gummiperle, wirbel kurzes 28er mono-vorfach (30cm). fange sehr gut mit dieser montage, auch wenn ich nur ca. jeden 3. biss verwerten kann. die filmdose verhindert evtl. ein besseres durchkommen des anhiebs. ich werde hier mal mit drahtkörbchen experimentieren. die lassen sich auch besser beschweren ...


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



der-silvio schrieb:


> wie ist das nun mit dem Anschlag? muss ich erst 2 - 3 mal juckeln lassen oder kann ich gleich anhauen oder wie ???



das mit dem anhieb mach ich so: wenn ich nen biss habe, dann nehme ich die rute in die hand, lasse die schnur etwas locker und wenn der nächste biss kommt, gebe ich dem fisch etwas schnur und setze dann den anhieb. klappt recht gut ;-)


----------



## F1SCHER (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

die letzten tage (14tage) war es sehr trostlos bei uns ;+ ! mal schauen wie heute abend das wetter is , vielleicht fahr ich dann noch ma los !! ich sollte auch mal anderre köder testen glaub wenn ich das so lese !! angel meistens mit wurm ( tau und mistwurm zusammen ) !! wenn ich heute abend losfahr nehm mal heringsfetzen mit zum testen !! 

schoenen abend noch ^^ :vik:


----------



## SHGNordi (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hi Leute,
bei uns hier (oder vielleicht nur bei mir) ist es im Moment auch total trostlos . Gestern von 21 bis 6 Uhr am MLK hier bei uns in Schaumburg gewesen und es ging nur ein Schnürsenkel von 41 cm an die Ruten. Dabei waren wir mit 6 Ruten am Wasser... Dieses Jahr mein erster Aal und dabei mach ich alles so wie sonst auch. Futterkorb mit Fischfetzen, Köfi oder Tauwurm am Haken. Ich glaub ich werde in meiner verzweiflung mal Nacktschnecken versuchen... 
Außer Barschen, bekomme ich nichtmal Bisse .

Naja am Wochenende nach dem nächsten Ansitz werde ich nochmal berichten, vielleicht wirds ja endlich  Bis dahin wünsch ich viel Erfolg


----------



## Matze 28 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin, 
War gestern an der Schlei mit nem kumpel auf Aal unterwegs, wir haben mit 4 Ruten gefischt. Köder waren Tauwürmer, Bienenmaden und Dendrobenas. Wir Hatten in der zeit von 21 - 2uhr nicht einen einzigen zupfer......!!! Und das war nicht der erste ansitz der so schlecht gelaufen war. Im mom scheint die Schlei auch wie tot zu sein. 
Gruss Matze


----------



## MrFloppy (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

werde heute mal wieder losziehen. mal sehen, ob die schlängler in laune sind. werde es mit tauis, bienenmaden und li*l-tk-miesmuscheln (als futterkorbfüllung) probieren.


----------



## Gery100 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Matze 28 schrieb:


> Moin,
> War gestern an der Schlei mit nem kumpel auf Aal unterwegs, wir haben mit 4 Ruten gefischt. Köder waren Tauwürmer, Bienenmaden und Dendrobenas. Wir Hatten in der zeit von 21 - 2uhr nicht einen einzigen zupfer......!!! Und das war nicht der erste ansitz der so schlecht gelaufen war. Im mom scheint die Schlei auch wie tot zu sein.
> Gruss Matze



Versuche es mal so wie ich hier beschriben habe !
http://www.anglerforum.at/anglerforum/thread.php?threadid=588&sid=


----------



## schadstoff (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



SHGNordi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bei uns hier (oder vielleicht nur bei mir) ist es im Moment auch total trostlos . Gestern von 21 bis 6 Uhr am MLK hier bei uns in Schaumburg gewesen und es ging nur ein Schnürsenkel von 41 cm an die Ruten. Dabei waren wir mit 6 Ruten am Wasser... Dieses Jahr mein erster Aal und dabei mach ich alles so wie sonst auch. Futterkorb mit Fischfetzen, Köfi oder Tauwurm am Haken. Ich glaub ich werde in meiner verzweiflung mal Nacktschnecken versuchen...
> Außer Barschen, bekomme ich nichtmal Bisse .
> 
> Naja am Wochenende nach dem nächsten Ansitz werde ich nochmal berichten, vielleicht wirds ja endlich  Bis dahin wünsch ich viel Erfolg




Hab aber gelesen das man nur die leopardnacktschnecken nehmen sollte  da diese nicht einen Antifressschleim ^^ absondern davon hab ich heute 2 stk. aufgelesen und diese werden morgen zusammen mit riesigen kanadiern zum gemeinsamen bad gelassen ...
mal schauen obs was wird :O) :g


----------



## sepia (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

kannst du hier deine Fangergebnisse mit den Schnecken schildern, würde mich ja mal interessieren!

achja und vorher n paar bilder reinstellen von den Schnecken damit ich weiss was leopardnacktschnecken sind, damit ich die auch mal sammeln kann


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war gestern draussen und hab 2 verhaftet, dann kam der gewittersturm mit blitz, donner und wolkenbruchartigem regen ... fischen abgebrochen, da soviel mist angetrieben wurde, der in der schnur hängen blieb.

ne leo-schnecke sieht so aus(danke wiki) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/Leopard_Slug_Somerville_MA.jpeg

kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die aale die fressen, wenn die 20cm groß sind. würde bei schnecken eher die dunklen nacktschnecken mit 5 - 8cm verwenden (forellen stehen auf die, die rotbraunen fressen sie jedoch nicht).


----------



## sepia (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

naja , ich würde sagen die 20cm sind nicht abschreckend für die Aale, da freuen die sich doch drüber wenn der Snack größer ist.
ist nur die Frage ob der Snack schmeckt oder net


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also am Samstag konnte ich leider keinen Aal mit einer Leoschnecke liieren jedoch wollten sie nicht mal Tauis mampfen erst als ich mit dem Darm eines Karpfens (musste ich leider schon am Wasser versorgen)  meinen Haken verzierte wollte es dann auch mit den Schlangen klappen.



MrFloppy schrieb:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/Leopard_Slug_Somerville_MA.jpeg
> kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die aale die fressen, wenn die 20cm groß sind. würde bei schnecken eher die dunklen nacktschnecken mit 5 - 8cm verwenden (forellen stehen auf die, die rotbraunen fressen sie jedoch nicht).



Wenn du so grosse findest tut sich der Aal bestimmt auch nicht dran stören wenn du nur Schneckenstücke anbietest, im gegenteil ich denke sogar das dies Fängiger ist.

Mit den Dunklen hab ich es noch nicht probiert aber das mit den Rotbraunen ist klar denn die haben so einen Schutzschleim den sie gegen Potienzielle Feinde einsetzten.


----------



## SHGNordi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Huhu Leute,
wie versprochen hier ein kleiner Bericht.
Samstag von 9uhr bis 3 Uhr am MLK gewesen. Zu dritt mit 9 Ruten. Angeboten haben wir Bienenmaden, Tauwürmer und Köfi. Die ganze Nacht lang insgesamt 2 Bisse auf Tauwurm, leider nicht verwertet.
Sonntag von 9uhr bis 0 Uhr wieder am MLK. Diesmal  2 Angler an ganz verschiedenen Stellen. Kein einziger Biss...

An die Nacktschnecke hab ich mich dann doch nicht rangetraut, da fehlte mir einfach das vertrauen  . So langsam zweifel ich aber wirklich an meinen Fähigkeiten. Habe Bienenmaden auftreibend versucht, Tauwurm an der Pose und alles andere wie sonst auch immer mit nen Birnenblei auf Grund gelegt. Dieses Jahr will einfach der Knoten nicht platzen... Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ne Idee was ich probieren könnte


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wie Tief bist du denn ca. ?


----------



## SHGNordi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Am Samstag war ich im Hafen , da ist es ca 3m tief. Die Pose stand auf 2,50m. Fahrinne auf Grund war leider auch nicht viel besser 

In der Fahrrinne ist es deutlich tiefer , wie tief genau kann ich leider nicht genau sagen


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hmm .... stimmt ja alles ...ich frag halt nur um vllt nach einem grundlegenden Fehler zu suchen....

ich würde aber bald behaupten das es am Gewässer liegt also am besatz vllt gehste mal woanders Angeln ....

ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel Glück wird schon klappen


----------



## hans der aalnarr (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hab mal ne frage zum aal angeln mit fetzen!habe bis jetzt immer nur mit tauwurm gefischt und wollte mal fragen ob man auf fetzen auch durchschnittsaale (um die 60 65 cm)fängt oder ob das was für große raubaale ist!
wie viel und vorallem welche größe fangt ihr denn so mit fetzen?!
danke schon mal


----------



## aal60 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@hans der aalnarr

erstens hängt es vom Aalbestand ab, zweitens fängst Du auch auf Fetzen Zander.

Und Drittens hatte ich früher schon auf einer Aalschnurr einen 25cm Aal auf einen 12cm langen Ukelei gefangen. Wie diese Strippe den Fisch geschluckt hat ist mir ein Rätsel.

Du fängst auf Fischfetzen nicht unbedingt Raubaal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber höher,
wenn da nicht die Wollhandkraben wären.

Gruss und probieren geht über studieren.
Uwe


----------



## Schneiderlein1988 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hallo,
hab ne frage. und zwar ob es die fangchancen erhöht wenn man mit lebendem köderfisch auf aal geht. Auf hecht hilfts ja denk ich schon, aber gehn die aale mehr auf geruch und interresiieren sich  übahauptnich für die bewegung?


----------



## KölnerAngler (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Schneiderlein1988 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab ne frage. und zwar ob es die fangchancen erhöht wenn man mit lebendem köderfisch auf aal geht. Auf hecht hilfts ja denk ich schon, aber gehn die aale mehr auf geruch und interresiieren sich übahauptnich für die bewegung?


 

Hör mal Kollege,

fischen mit lebenden Köfi ist in Deutschland verboten und wird teuer bestraft!!!

Müßtest Du eigentlich wissen wenn Du einen Fischereischein gemacht hast, oder bezieht sich das "Schwarzangler" unter Deinem Namen auf reale verhältnisse?

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Schneiderlein1988 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ne ich bin sogar im verein und ich fisch auch eigentlich kaum mit köfi, und lebend hab ich noch nie probiert.
aber ich denk halt da is jeder seinem gewissen gegenüber verantwortlich. Mich interessiert das halt nur mal.


----------



## Kistenmann (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Schneiderlein1988 schrieb:


> aber ich denk halt da is jeder seinem gewissen gegenüber verantwortlich.


Und ich denke mal, dass Du da auf dem Holzweg bist, weil es da ganz klare gesetzliche Regelungen gibt #q#q


----------



## Schneiderlein1988 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

will mir hier nich ,ma irgendwer meine frage beantworten?


----------



## Sargblei (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Schneiderlein1988 schrieb:


> will mir hier nich ,ma irgendwer meine frage beantworten?


 
Denke zum Köfi wurde doch alles soweit gesagt.Wat denn noch für Fragen ? Mit dem Geruch ? Jau Aale stehen drauf.


----------



## Matze 28 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Moin schneiderlein, 
also an deiner stelle würde ich das lieber lassen, mit den lebenden köfi! 
ich weiss ja nicht genau wo du Angeln willst, aber in schleswig Holstein ist das angeln mit lebenden Fischen Verboten!!! Und ich war auch der meinung in ganz deutschland. 
Ich würde da lieber ein kleines TOTES Fingerlanges Rotauge an der Posenmontage anbieten. Das eben übern grund treiben lassen reicht in den meisten fällen aus! 
Und es gibt auch kein ärger mit den Fischereiaufsehern.

Gruss Matze....


----------



## Matze 28 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ups, da wurde ja schon geantwortet.  gar nicht gesehn lol....


----------



## pjoter49 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo
War vorige Woche in Stralsund schönen Aal gefangen 82cm


----------



## FelixSch (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Zu den möglichen Ködern.
Lebend dürfen nur Wirbellose angeködert werden, also Maden, Würmer, Larven etcetera. Alles, was eine Wirbelsäule hat (Fische, Kücken, Frösche und so weiter) nur als toter Köder.
Das gilt bundesweit.


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

:vik:Hallo
           angeln auf Aal ,für mich nur an der Elbe und dann mit  
           einem Kombiköder und zwar Leber/Dauwurm oder     
           Fischstück/Dauwurm .Mit diesen Kombinationen sind
           mir dieses Jahr schon 58 Aale an den Hacken gegangen
           und keine kleinen .Und ich habe nur am Wochenende 
           Zeit .


----------



## chris0986 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hi Leute ich war schon öffter dieses Jahr los. Hab bis jetzt 8 Aale gefangen der längste war 60 cm und ca. 650gr.:vik:
Mein Angelgebiet ist die Elbe und die Pinnau.


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Lebend dürfen nur Wirbellose angeködert werden...
> 
> Das gilt bundesweit.



die zahl derer die mit lebendem köderfisch angeln möchte ich lieber nicht wissen. aber da wird sich wohl keiner freiwillig an den pranger stellen...#d



Elbeaalmeister schrieb:


> Leber/Dauwurm oder
> Fischstück/Dauwurm



was sind denn dauwürmer? ich glaube dass man das anders schreibt... :q


----------



## maxs30 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

oder es ist "*fränkisch*":q:q:q 

Doa hoast´s näämlich ah "D A U W Ü R M E R "

Gemeint sind dann ganz klar TAUWÜRMER#6

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## harryparske (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Auch wenn die Dauwürmer Tauwürmer sind habe ich sie nur im Garten
an den Hacken.
Aber nun zum Thema.
Bei uns in der Weser beißen die Aale Nachts auf Fingerlange Köfis
die man in den Buhnen bis ans ufer treiben lässt.
Sonst beissen selbst größere Aale auf Tauwurm, den man an einer feinen
Winkelpickerrute anbietet ,sehr vorsichtig.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Otter (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hi Leute!
Bei der Überschrift dieses Threats möchte ich mal eine, wie ich finde, wichtigere Diskussion als die, wie man Aale fängt, anstossen. Nämlich: 
*Soll man überhaupt auf Aal angeln?* 
Dass der europäische Aal in seinem Bestand äusserst gefährdet ist, müsste sich doch inzwischen rumgesprochen haben! Einfach mal hier lesen: http://www.nabu.de/m05/m05_01/06682.html
oder besser selber googeln, wers dann immer noch nicht glauben will.


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ist zwar ein sehr guter Link aber meiner Meinung sollte man weiter das Anglen auf Aal betreiben dürfen. Das befischen der Tiere mit Handgerät macht, ich schätze mal 3-5 % von den Tieren die auf den Tellern landen aus. Wenn ich einen geräucherten Aal esse bin ich evtl. schon satt, lass mal den Japaner in der gleichen Zeit seine Suppe mit 100 Glasaalen schlürfen. Da ist ein ganz gewaltiger Unterschied! Und wir bekommen verote auferlegt, damit die eh weiter schlürfen. Bestes Beispiel die Walle?!
Aber um Deine Frage weiter zu Denken: 
*Sollte man nicht ein Gesetz erlassen, was verbietet die Glasaale in solchen überdemensionalen Maßen rauszufangen?*
oder sollte man, was schon oft zum Thema wurde die Komorane wieder Stadtlich zu reduzieren?

Egal was nun für wenn in Frage kommt wir haben da nicht all zuviel Einfluss drauf.


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich bin auch der meinung, dass das fischen auf aal mit der handangel nur einen bruchteil der gefangenen aale ausmacht. die meisten aale werden doch mit reusen oder langleinen (aalschnüre) gefangen. ein berufsfischer, in seinen reusen bei jedem beutezug 100kilo aal fänget, trägt doch wesentlich mehr zum niedergang der aalpopulation bei, als der angler, der im ganzen jahr vielleicht 10 oder 15 kilo aal fängt.
das berufsmäßige fischen auf glasaale gehört meiner meinung nach verboten. jeder angler muss sich an das mindestmaß für aale halte, wieso nicht die fischindustrie? ein glasaal mit 8cm ist untermaßig und gehört nicht auf den teller! einzig für besatzmaßnahmen sollte die entnahme von glasaalen gestattet werden! sollen die franzosen, spanier und portugiesendoch frösche und schnecken essen, aber die finger von den glasaalen lassen!!! die fangen die meisten glasaale und verscherbeln sie nach japan an aalmastanlagen. (die japaner essen die abgewachsenen aale, nicht die glasaale...die asiatischen aale haben sie schon fast alle weggefuttert, drum halten sie sich jetzt an den europäischen aalen schadlos).


----------



## Dreas (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ich bin auch der meinung, dass das fischen auf aal mit der handangel nur einen bruchteil der gefangenen aale ausmacht. die meisten aale werden doch mit reusen oder langleinen (aalschnüre) gefangen. ein berufsfischer, in seinen reusen bei jedem beutezug 100kilo aal fänget, trägt doch wesentlich mehr zum niedergang der aalpopulation bei, als der angler, der im ganzen jahr vielleicht 10 oder 15 kilo aal fängt.
> das berufsmäßige fischen auf glasaale gehört meiner meinung nach verboten. jeder angler muss sich an das mindestmaß für aale halte, wieso nicht die fischindustrie? ein glasaal mit 8cm ist untermaßig und gehört nicht auf den teller! einzig für besatzmaßnahmen sollte die entnahme von glasaalen gestattet werden! sollen die franzosen, spanier und portugiesendoch frösche und schnecken essen, aber die finger von den glasaalen lassen!!! die fangen die meisten glasaale und verscherbeln sie nach japan an aalmastanlagen. (die japaner essen die abgewachsenen aale, nicht die glasaale...die asiatischen aale haben sie schon fast alle weggefuttert, drum halten sie sich jetzt an den europäischen aalen schadlos).





ganz deiner Meinung. gleiches Recht für alle!!!

MfG dreas


----------



## Even.M (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo Ja ich abe dieses jahr schon einige Aale gefangen mit köfi aber da es nicht mehr viele Aale gibt wird es in den nächsten jahren schwer die schlägler zu erwischen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 12 schöne überlisten können jeden anderen wünsche ich noch viel glück und Petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich bis jetzt dieses Jahr 26 :m
Was zum Schutz des Aals: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96245&highlight=Aal


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Ich bis jetzt dieses Jahr 26 :m
> Was zum Schutz des Aals:


Warst
 du öfters unterwegs oder wie hast du es geschafft so viele zu fangen RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk30 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Wie sieht´s denn bei euch so aus mit den Fangzeiten. War letzte Woche 2mal unterwegs, aber die Aale bissen erst ab ca. 4.00 Uhr bis ca. 6.00 Uhr.


----------



## Schneiderlein1988 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

war bei mir samstach so ähnlich. ich sitz seit 10 uhr die ganze nacht da und nix passiert.dann so um halb 5 
ich wollt grad gehen 2 bisse innerhalb von ner minute


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Also ich gehe immer von 22uhr bis 3uhr Morgens angeln wo bei um 1 meisten fress pause ist !!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann geht es erst um 3uhr weiter mit bissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Wie um 3 gehts mit bissen weiter und du fährst nach hause??


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Warst
> du öfters unterwegs oder wie hast du es geschafft so viele zu fangen RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6


Oft schon,aber ich brauch hier an der Elbe Hamburg auch nicht nachts auf Aalangeln,das geht hier auch tagsüber:m http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=46


----------



## aal60 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Tollle Erfolge !

Klappt es eigentlich Heute noch tagsüber mit dem Aalfang an der Weser?
Früher als die Weser noch salzhaltiger war, fingen wir tagsüber 10-20 Aale im Bereich Minden/ Petershagen.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## welsstipper (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

moin also in stolzenau und landesbergen was so meine favoriten zum angeln sind habe ich das ganze jahr erst 1 aal gefangen und der hatte wenns hoch kommt 20 cm. und das war mitten in der nacht also glaube kaum das es noch möglich ist tagsüber einen zu verhaften wobei alles ist möglich. denke die wels poulation ist zu hoch geworden. hatte am we in einer nacht 7 welse an der schnur aber alle untermaßig und somit wieder rein gesetzt. naja werde donnerstag nochmal los ziehen meine freundin hat nachtschicht und habe keine lust den ganzen abend alleine vor der glotze zu verbringen. wen jemand lust hat bin für alle schand taten bereit bereich landesbergen, stolzenau, estorf-leeseringen usw. einfach melden 

mfg 

marius


----------



## FranzdieFranse (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Hallo Aalspezis ! Könnt ihr mir vielleicht n Tip geben zum Thema Aafischen am Bodensee (genaugenommen Untersee) vom Ufer aus ?  Grüsse und Petri Heil !


----------



## hans der aalnarr (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

was is los hier keine beiträge mehr?
wie siehts denn zur zeit aus?ich war im urlaub und würde gerne wissen wie und ob es zur zeit beisst


----------



## Dalibor (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Mein grösster dieses Jahr


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Schönes Teil dickes Petri von mir aber warum gehst Du im Schlafanzug fischen? |supergri


----------



## The Gnom (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

das selbe habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt xD

Aber der Aal ist ech super, auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## Sargblei (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Aal-Round-Talent schrieb:


> Schönes Teil dickes Petri von mir aber warum gehst Du im Schlafanzug fischen? |supergri


 
War doch bestimmt ein Nachtansitz...... |supergri


----------



## reland (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Ich war in diesem Jahr einige Male los  Schleicher zu angeln.Leider muß ich sagen,das der Erfolg mäßig war.Mein größter hatte eine Länge von 64 cm und wog knapp 500 Gramm.Mein Ziel ist es im nächsten Jahr  die80 cm Schleicher zu fangen.Wie soll ich das anstellen?Gibt es in diesem Jahr noch Hoffnung auf Erfolg???


----------



## Zacki (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Versuchs mal so:
zusätzlich zum Tauwurm ziehst Du ein Stück Köderfisch auf den Haken. Angeblich sollen die kleineren Aale dann weniger Interesse haben und die dicken Breitköpfe häufiger darauf einsteigen - könnte allerdings auch für kleinere Zander interessant werden.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## henker68 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

he ich mache es immer mit köderfisch und fange meine alle da mit und oft von 70 bis 85 cm mache das doch auch mall


----------



## reland (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Mit Köfi hatte ich auf Aal noch überhaupt kein Glück.Benutze immer Rotaugen mit einer max.Größe von 8cm,oder Tauwurm.Konnte allerdings bei Köfimontage mehrere kleine Zander landen.Werde mal eine Kombi aus Tauwurm und Köfifetzen versuchen.
Muß aber auch dazu sagen,das mein Hausgewässer ein Tidenabhängiger Fluß ist.Hier meines Wissens Aale gefangen,die kaumgrößer sind als Schnürsenkel.


----------



## rolli2008 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Versuch dein Glück doch mal mit Krabbenfleisch, das geht doch bei Euch immer.


----------



## Patrick83 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

"Konnte allerdings bei Köfimontage mehrere kleine Zander landen."

Du Schnacker wo und wann war das denn??????


----------



## Patrick83 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Mensch Andi.....


----------



## annas88p (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*

@breitkopfiste dir auch sicher dass es im Trintsee aale gibt ich war schon ein paar mal dort aber halt nich zum Nachtangeln..hab gehört schöne welse solls da geben aber von aalen hab ich noch nichts gehört würde mich mal interessieren ob da guter besatz herrscht!!:b


----------



## Meteraal (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hab schon welche gefangen jedoch nur bei uns in kleinen gräben-da geht es gut , weil das wasser sehr Flach ist   und unbedingt kleine köder nehemen (2Mistwürmer nur!!!) hab damit schon nen 71 er erwischt


----------



## annas88p (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*



Meteraal schrieb:


> hab schon welche gefangen jedoch nur bei uns in kleinen gräben-da geht es gut , weil das wasser sehr Flach ist   und unbedingt kleine köder nehemen (2Mistwürmer nur!!!) hab damit schon nen 71 er erwischt




also meinste im trintsee kann man das mal probieren oder wat??danke für die antworten


----------



## carpolli (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*

hallo!
kannst du mir was über den trintsee sagen in richtung carps!?
will da mal kieken ob es da was zu holen gibt.
danke schon mal im vorraus!

By!!


----------



## annas88p (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*

nee sorry....ich kann dir dazu nichts sagen ich war da noch nie auf Karpfen oder ähnliches.warst du da schon mal auf aal???oder haste irgendwas von jemanden gehört wies da aussieht auf aal??


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln*

wollte testen ob das mit dem foto bei mir klappt^^


----------



## carp_tim (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aal angeln*

ich hab 92 aal gefangen:vik:

den hab ich als profilbild:m


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal angeln*

Glückwunsch 92er ist mal klasse.
Aber nicht am Trintsee oder?


----------

